# How to measure internet connetcion speed?

## mhodak

As subject says, is there utility that would allow me (with reasobale accuracy) to measure speed of my internet connection?

I have tried iperf, but it was not working, I was getting broken pipe error messages.

----------

## karnesky

There's a lot of ways.  If you don't want to use one of the numerous webpages that do this for you, emerge tptest.

----------

## mhodak

Tptest may be what I want (measure connection speeds to various sites), but I just cannot figure out how to run it, there is no manpage or anything.

The usage information is just:

```
tptest

Usage: tptest [s/r/d/S/R/D/L]

 UDP test:  s/r/d [pktsize] [npackets] [time] [maxtime] [serverIP] [port]

 TCP test:  S/R   [tcpbytes] [maxtime] [serverIP] [port]

 Server:    D [local TCP control port]

 Listsrv:   L [masterserver] [port]

 Auto Send: As [serverIP] [port]

 Auto Recv: Ar [serverIP] [port]

 Auto:      A [serverIP] [port]
```

when I try to run TCP test I get:

```
tptest S 100000 1000 64.233.161.147 80

Initializing...

Running test: 4

Connecting to 64.233.161.147:80

Failcode: 2002

ioError:  0

Test results:

-------------

Server: 64.233.161.147:80

Test:   4

Time:   0            Timelimit:    1000

Test started: Tue Jun 28 13:48:21 2005

Test ended:   Tue Jun 28 13:48:31 2005

TCP Bytes: 100000

Send start: 1969-12-31 19:00:00.000

Send stop : 1969-12-31 19:00:00.000

Recv start: 1969-12-31 19:00:00.000

Recv stop : 1969-12-31 19:00:00.000

Bytes sent: 0

Bytes rcvd: 0

Throughput: 0 bps (0 bit/s)

Best TCP Send Rate: 0 bit/s

Best TCP Recv Rate: 0 bit/s

Best UDP Send Rate: 0 bit/s

Best UDP Recv Rate: 0 bit/s

```

Which does not really give me any useful information.

----------

## karnesky

tptest is a client server program & you aren't actually communicating with a server runnint tptest right now.   It is cross-platform, so you shoild be able to use any machine on a faster connection.

----------

